# Small Hunter Brag...



## luanne (May 27, 2004)

Today we had a family dinner at my MIL's house. We had to take Hunter along as there was a corn cob eating episode last night (see the health section...). 

He did well there with the cramped space and the attention he recieved.

On the way home we stopped for ice cream (none for Hunter because of the issue). As we were walking up to the window, we had a family stop and want to pet him and tell me they have a GSD and etc. Everyone told me how cute he is and how nice of a dog he was. Then a little boy with Downs, came running up to pet Hunter. He was polite and asked to pet him. Of course! The little boy was petting Hunter and talking to him. His mom didn't know what he was saying but it was cute anyway.

The little boy asked what his name was and the he kept calling him Hunter and told him he was cute and etc. The little boy was right down in Hunters face, was gripping his ears (not hard) and top of head and neck and etc. Hunter just sat there. Now normally if strangers do this he'll sort of move away and sometimes will lay a big fat kiss on them. 

The little boy was so adorable. Asked me and then my husband what our names were and told us his name was Matt. 

Matt's mom made him leave and as he was walking away he yelled back "Bye Hunter!" Hunter acknowledged him by wagging his tail. It was really cute.

Sometimes he really surprises me. First his CGC, now this? Maybe I should trust him a little more?????

Lu


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

They just know, don't they? Gracie will jump and be crazy. She went hauling butt into my Nana's house but as soon as I brought her up to my 100 year old Nana, calm, sweet Gracie stepped in. I'll never let my guard down, trust more yes, trust completely unfortunately never. Way to go Hunter!!


----------

